# Which Decade Do You Miss Most?



## CallMeKate (Jan 5, 2023)

I know we're all different ages, but is there a decade you miss most or are most nostalgic about?  I was born in the late 50s so it's not that one for me.  The 60s... nah, just an annoying little kid trying to get through elementary school.   But the 70s... yep, that's what I'd choose. Didn't think it at the time, but all these years later, the decade holds my fondest memories.  The 80s and 90s were awesome because of my daughter's birth and growing years, but that's a different kind of nostalgia.

(Apologies in advance if it's been asked before, but I've just been here since Christmas and it's not coming up with the searches I'm using.)


----------



## DebraMae (Jan 5, 2023)

I would have to agree with you @CallMeKate.  The seventies were great for me.  I was in my twenties and the world was my oyster, or at least that is what I thought.


----------



## JustDave (Jan 5, 2023)

Maybe the 70s.  It was a struggle for me personally, but I had hopes for the future.  I don't miss those years with desperate longing, but I just remember things seemed to be getting better.


----------



## Jean-Paul (Jan 5, 2023)

1950s, Cold War, Joe McCarthy, Eisenhower, rock and roll
1960s More Cold War... U2 spy plane, JFK, Bay of Pigs, Cuba missile crisis, Remember the Pueblo,
 high school, college..first jobs, UCLBL, 

Jon


----------



## Maywalk (Jan 5, 2023)

1940s and my teenage years during this time. 
Especially when the Yanks came to the town where I was evacuated to. Before they shipped out for D-Day they brought the big band sound to our local bandstand and what a fantastic time we had jitterbugging round it to the music of that time. 
Its all in the book I wrote about the first 20 years of my life. What a super memory that is.


----------



## officerripley (Jan 5, 2023)

The 80s; I wish I had been younger then and more able to enjoy them.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 5, 2023)

Miss?  It's the people I miss, not a decade.  The people I lost.  That's what I miss, or should I say that's who.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 5, 2023)

CallMeKate said:


> is there a decade you miss most or are most nostalgic about?


Oh yeah

The '50s

without a doubt




Sorry, but a not so little story comes to mind;

*Recollections*

this became rather lengthy....

Ever so often, I'd drive up to the ol' place for, well, old time's sake.
I always enjoyed the rush of memories, driving the old lane, and around the corner, up the hill onto the flat where most the kid population was, and where gramma's house, my 2nd home, crowned the hill.
Our place and gramma's place was one property, adjoined by five or so acres of strawberry patch, making the patch a short cut between houses.

Not long ago I hired a new engineer, he was a whip.
Ate up everything I could hand him.
Became our I.T.
Made tedious, complex projects his fun little game.
Interfaced quite well with our clients.
We became friends, even though he was in his late 20's, and I in my mid 50's.
Come to find out, his dad lived at and owned the property out there in the hills of Scappoose.
I had to make the trip one more time.

Our little converted broom factory house was ready for razing. The doors were off, the garage my dad and grandpa built (with a hand saw and hammer) were gone.
We stopped. I boosted myself thru the doorless, and stepless porch entry, the closed in porch was our laundry room.
Wringer washer, clothes line, wicker baskets, sweet smells of Fels-Naptha, my place to take off my day's clothes and grab the tub off the wall.
Rooms, once huge, were now so tiny.

The kitchen, remodeled with the rest of the house, still had the red fire alarm above the sink.
Dad would proudly demonstrate to friends how loud it was, putting a glass of hot water up near it.
The wood cook stove was gone, but the pipe coming outta the ceiling, with the ornate metal ring, bore testament of many a meal.
Meals I learned to prepare, taking a few times to learn how to not break an egg yolk, how to get pancakes to turn out like mom's and gramma's, snacks dad showed how he ate when young, tater slices scorched on the cook top, then lightly salted. Tasted horrible, but really good, cookin' with Dad, good.
The table was gone of course. The curvy steel legged one that replaced the solid wood one, well not so solid, as we lost a meal or two due to the one wobbly leg. But that steel one with the gray Formica (?) top was up town.
There I'd sit, waiting out the meal, spreadin' my peas around to make it look like I ate some.
'If you don't at least take a bite of your peas you won't get any cake!'
Eventually, I'd be sittin' at the table alone, studying the gray swirly pattern of the table top, malnourished head propped up on my arm.
Dad, Mom, and sis would be in the living room watchin' Howdy Doody on the Hoffman, or something just as wonderful.
Eventually, I ate cake...then did the dishes.

One Sunday morning I sat at an empty table, but for a glass of milk and the One-a-Day pill bottle. Dad and Mom were exasperated... 'Your throat is this big, the pill is this big'..minutes-hours passed, shadows on the table shortened...'OK, just drink your milk'
I drained the glass between pursed lips.
The little brown pill remained at the bottom.
Nice try, parents from satan.

We had a lot of beans, navy, pinto, brown.
Beans on bread was quite regular. Got to like'n it..not much choice really.
Had chocolate cake with white icing for dessert. No dessert plates. Cake just plopped on the bean juice.
To this day, I still have a craving for cake soaked in bean juice.

The house was designed so's I could ride my trike around and around, kitchen, living, bed, bath, bed rooms.
They were my Daytona, straight away was the bed, bath and bed rooms.
We had large windows in the front corners of the house from the remodel, 'so we can look out, for godsake'.
Now we could watch log trucks barrelin' down Pisgah Home Rd, and my sis and I could have a bird's eye vantage from the kitchen when Dad backed the Bel Air outta the garage over three of the four kittens puss had had weeks earlier under the porch.
Took my sis quite awhile to get over that, as she'd just named 'em a few hours earlier. I was just enamored with the scene; romp-play-mew-look up-smat.
Dad didn't know until he got home.

The living room still had the oil stove that warmed us...in the living room.
A flash of memory recalled the two end tables and lamps, aerodynamic, tables sharp, cutcha, lamps with flying saucer shapes, one had butterfly like images formed into its material, and when lit, enhanced their appearance.
A sectional couch, we were up town.
Before the sectional, we had one that kinda placed you in the middle, no matter where you started. It was my favorite, as sis and I spent many a day on it when sick.
Mom would lay out the sheets and blankets, administering doses of tea, crackers, and toast, peaches if we felt up to it.
Waste basket stationed at the tail end of that couch, since we were in such a weakened state we could never make it to the bathroom.
Mom loved it, our own personal Mother Teresa.
Yeah, we milked it for days...school work piling up.
Recovery would finally occur once bed sores emerged.
When we were actually sick, Doctor Day would visit. Fascinating, black bag, weird tools, gauzes, pill bottles, the smell of disinfectant and tobacco. Then the shot.
It was all almost worth it.

Asian flu was a bit serious, but chicken pox was horrific for me.
It was Christmas, fever, pox forming.
Presents! Guns! Six shooters!...only there was this pock right on my trigger finger. It was like free ham for a practicing orthodox Jew.

Dad, always the entrepreneur, would use the living room as the media center, inviting salesmen with projectors and actual reel to reel set ups, showing us how to become a thousandaire overnight.
Nutri-bio was one, to take the place of one-a-days I guess.
The Chinchilla movie was fascinating, and we even took a trip to a guy's garage to see how they were raised. Turns out they need an even controlled temp to get a good coat, and actually keep 'em alive.
The Geiger counter became something to show company, and become an antique.
Dad and Mom's bedroom held few memories for me except for the time Mom found a nest of baby mice in the bottom dresser drawer...and a hammer.
There was that other brief time, but seems we were all pretty shocked.
My bedroom was actually our bedroom, sis and me.
After the remodel, we got twin beds, new ones.
Recall my first migraine in my new bed, pressing my head into the pillow. Teddy no consolation, but then I didn't really give it an honest try to fix his dented plastic nose either.
Dad was the bedtime story teller, Goldie/bears, red/the wolf, pigs/wolf..pretty standard stuff....but did the job.
Had a framed picture of a collie baying over a lamb in a snow storm hanging over my bed. It hangs over my night stand table today, found in some of my mother's stuff.







The yard was not spectacular, but when sequestered from the woods, was plenty for me. I'd play in the dirt.






Mom, in her no-remote-thought-of-divorce-happiest-I'll-ever-be-but-don't-know-it days, would be cleaning the house, wiping something on the windows that would become a swirly fog, then wiping that off. Cleaning the floor was sweep, mop, wax. Linoleum was the rage.
Lunch would be a great, but simple sandwich, with lettuce, and soup.

The icebox held short stemmed dessert glasses of homemade chocolate pudding, each centered with a half maraschino cherry. For the longest time I thought cherries came that way straight from the tree.
Cross over the Bridge, or Sunny Side of the Street played on the radio. Then it was a Paul Harvey segment.



Nobody close died, there were no wars I was aware of, and folks were generally at ease during that eight year era of fond memories, just fragrant recollections.


This aging cynic, years of crust giving way to a soft spot, down deep, had a hard moment of holding back visual emotion, as we drove away from the last tangible vision ever to be seen of the house of a sweet early life.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 5, 2023)

The 90s. It was a transition period(divorced-remarried-divorced again). There's a lot I'd do-over.   My health took a nose-dive, my personal life was a jumble of chaos.   At least my job was steady.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2023)

I miss the 70's.. even tho' the first of it was a devastating time when I lost my mother .. it was my Teen years , it was when I left school ,  got my first job,  and  it's when I got married and had my daughter. The music was great and contrary to what is oft written it Wasn't the decade that fashion forgot..in fact it was the decade everyone remembers fashion wise. I don't think there was more than a couple of months where the style changed completely..  I loved it .

The 70's brought us some of the greatest Pop singers and Bands in any decade.. next to the 60's


----------



## Gaer (Jan 5, 2023)

Late 50's, early 60's.
The best music EVER!
Best boyfriends and girlfriends EVER!
I had more fun during that time in my life than ANYONE!
Life was completed BLISS!


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 5, 2023)

I would say half of the 60's . The day I met my husband, then when we married. the half I don't like was when he got drafted right before our wedding and the Viet Nam war.


----------



## Nemo2 (Jan 5, 2023)

I miss all the past decades...but, if I'm still around at the end of it, this decade is a non-keeper already.


----------



## Remy (Jan 5, 2023)

@Gary O' I love that print of the collie and lamb. There was an original rendition of this at our PAWS thrift with a tear in the canvas. Obviously painted by someone inspired by the original. I should have bought it as it was inexpensive. I should look for the print.


----------



## Remy (Jan 5, 2023)

Early 80's for me. I was 20 in 1980. I'd change a lot though.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 5, 2023)

Remy said:


> love that print of the collie and lamb


Yeah, I retrieved it when my brother and I sorted thru our mother's stuff.
Quite the prize for me


----------



## Della (Jan 5, 2023)

That piece was great, @Gary O'
You should submit some of your work to The Sun magazine.  I've been taking it for years and it's editors lean toward sadder stuff than you usually write, but the monthly section called "Reader Write" could sure use something from you every time.

https://www.thesunmagazine.org/


----------



## Chet (Jan 5, 2023)

I miss the '70s. I was out of the service, finished college and was ready to rock and roll.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 5, 2023)

Late 60's/70's .. new city, new job, great new friends & new experiences. Some of the best music came
out of that time.


----------



## timoc (Jan 5, 2023)

Which Decade Do You Miss Most?​

The years just after WW2, everything was changing, like the day an uncle walked into our house with a big long stalk with green bananas on it. 
I had never seen a banana and that big stalk hung from the clothes rack on the kitchen ceiling for about a week.
The bananas were now turning yellow and my Mum pulled the ripest looking fruit, peeled the skin back and gave it to me. I looked at it with suspicion, then Mum took a bite of it and went "Mmmmmm", that was enough for me, I scoffed it quickly. I've always liked bananas ever since.


----------



## CallMeKate (Jan 5, 2023)

Thank you so much for the wonderful stories and pictures, @Gary O' !  A number of things in your recollections brought back some of my own sweet memories that I thought were forgotten... but mine would have been from the 60s.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 5, 2023)

Della said:


> You should submit some of your work to The Sun magazine.


I will definitely look into that

thank you @Della


----------



## timoc (Jan 5, 2023)

Maywalk said:


> 1940s and my teenage years during this time.
> Especially when the Yanks came to the town where I was evacuated to. Before they shipped out for D-Day they brought the big band sound to our local bandstand and what a fantastic time we had jitterbugging round it to the music of that time.
> Its all in the book I wrote about the first 20 years of my life. What a super memory that is.


You mean like this?


----------



## Jaiden (Jan 5, 2023)

For me, the 1990s.  I met and married my second husband after being widowed in the 80s.  I got a new job that I loved and worked at for many years.

It was a time when I felt happy and optimistic.   I


----------



## David777 (Jan 5, 2023)

As a twentysomething living in the San Francisco Bay Area, world Mecca for counterculture and rock music, the 1970s were incredible, especially the first 7 years.  Huge all week live music local bar and club scenes and endless rock concerts.  Interestingly, most that lived in the SFBA during those years have long since moved away mostly due to employment changes and high housing costs thus have been replaced by a much different ethnic and cultural demographic.


----------



## dobielvr (Jan 5, 2023)

The 80's (1980s) were good to me.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 5, 2023)

For me, the decades have just gotten better and better.   I’m pleased as punch Right Now. 

grown children that love and care about me, grand girls, time to do things I want/travel…. Reasonably good health

 Let the Adventure Continue!!


----------



## Llynn (Jan 5, 2023)

Probably post war 40's and the 50's.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 5, 2023)

Definitely the 60's.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 5, 2023)

70's  for me


----------



## Wayne (Jan 5, 2023)

60's as I got to fly helicopters and did not have to bear the expenses of doing so, I liked the military life.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jan 5, 2023)

70s -- College, girlfriend, travel, NYC and first real job.  Music, movies, theater, sports, all so much better then.  NYC studio apt for $200 per month!

Then first marriage, more adventures, etc.


----------



## Trish (Jan 5, 2023)

1970's!  We were young, fabulous and every day was a good day


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 5, 2023)

JimBob1952 said:


> NYC studio apt for $200 per month!


Ha!  You couldn’t rent a small cupboard for that now!


----------



## debodun (Jan 5, 2023)

I am too young to remember much of the 1950s, but it seemed during the 1960s things started to go downhill rapidly.


----------



## NorthernLight (Jan 5, 2023)

Trish said:


> 1970's!  We were young, fabulous and every day was a good day


Yes, in the 1970s I was young and free, and I had a ball.


----------



## Trish (Jan 5, 2023)

NorthernLight said:


> Yes, in the 1970s I was young and free, and I had a ball.


Me too


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 5, 2023)

Not sure I "_miss_" any decades, this one is just fine.  

Not to say I wouldn't like to be 20 again with all my lost loved ones, dogs included.  But it would be just find today.


----------



## Della (Jan 5, 2023)

David777 said:


> As a twentysomething living in the San Francisco Bay Area,


My brother moved there from Columbus during "the summer of love" 1967 when he was 24.  He loved it as much as you did and stayed for 40 years, coming back to his college town Marietta, Ohio for his final years and for much cheaper living.  The two of you were definitely in the right place at the right time to be young.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 5, 2023)

debodun said:


> I am too young to remember much of the 1950s, but it seemed *during the 1960s things started to go downhill rapidly.*


How so deb?


----------



## Maywalk (Jan 5, 2023)

YEP Timoc I meant exactly like that.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 5, 2023)

The 1970's.


----------



## debodun (Jan 5, 2023)

Pepper said:


> How so deb?


Hippies


----------



## Pepper (Jan 5, 2023)

debodun said:


> Hippies


What was it about them that frightened you?


----------



## debodun (Jan 5, 2023)

What is it about snakes, rats and spiders that frighten many people. It can't be defined.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 5, 2023)

debodun said:


> What is it about snakes, rats and spiders that frighten many people. It can't be defined.


Could your fear have been based on their freedom & licentiousness?


----------



## debodun (Jan 5, 2023)

Pepper said:


> Could your fear have been based on their freedom & licentiousness?


Especially licentiousness. Were you a hippie?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2023)

debodun said:


> I am too young to remember much of the 1950s, but it seemed during the 1960s things started to go downhill rapidly.


..for you or just generally ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 5, 2023)

hollydolly said:


> ..for you or just generally ?


Generally.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2023)

debodun said:


> What is it about snakes, rats and spiders that frighten many people. It can't be defined.


well it could be that they can all kill you ..depending on the species..


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2023)

debodun said:


> Generally.


why ?.. can you be more specific ? ...here in the UK things got better and better from the 50's on..


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2023)

NorthernLight said:


> Yes, in the 1970s I was young and free, and I had a ball.


I'm young...ish and Free.. now.. maybe not having a Ball.. but 2 outta 3 ain't bad..


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 5, 2023)

Along with Maywalk and Timoc, it was the late 40s through the early 60s for me.


----------



## jet (Jan 5, 2023)

i spose 60s,,left school christmas 59,,then it waslive groups,motor bikes,dances,mods and rockers,cars,Army,marriage,kids,all in 10 years,phew


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 5, 2023)

debodun said:


> I am too young to remember much of the 1950s


I'm getting too old to remember the 50s... used to, but its slipping away.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2023)

jet said:


> i spose 60s,,left school christmas 59,,then it waslive groups,motor bikes,dances,mods and rockers,cars,Army,marriage,kids,all in 10 years,phew


I think our first 10 years as adults was probably the most manic for most people.. with the biggest changes


----------



## Nemo2 (Jan 5, 2023)

Alligatorob said:


> I'm getting too old to remember the 50s... used to, but its slipping away.


I'm getting too old to remember....um...um...er......What were talking about again?


----------



## Pepper (Jan 5, 2023)

debodun said:


> Especially licentiousness. Were you a hippie?


No.  I was too political.
eta
I could turn on; I could tune in; But--I couldn't drop out.


----------



## Knight (Jan 5, 2023)

mid 50's.  What's not to like about being a teen with  a good job, looked good, had 1954 Ford convertible.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 5, 2023)

Alligatorob said:


> I'm getting too old to remember the 50s... used to, but its slipping away.


Think Ozzie and Harriet


----------



## SeniorBen (Jan 5, 2023)

The '90s were my best years. Those were my college days and it was a time when I felt like my options were limitless and my future was bright. I was no spring chicken. I turned 40 in 1997 but felt like a kid! I was in love, had a sportscar (after graduating and going to work), and wasn't yet totally disillusioned with the world!


----------



## Nemo2 (Jan 5, 2023)

Pepper said:


> Think Ozzie and Harriet


Now it's Ozzy and Sharon Osbourne.


----------



## IrisSenior (Jan 5, 2023)

I guess late 50's, early 60's. Life was pretty easy going for me with 3 older siblings and 3 younger. We always had something to do. Holidays with family, aunts, uncles and cousins. Mom made all the desserts (pies, etc). The cottage last full week of July and camping in Algonquin Park for the first week of August. We played outside alot and with the neighbouring kids. I remember my first adult-sized (used bike from a cousin) as a grade 8 graduation present - I loved that bike and rode it everywhere.


----------



## CallMeKate (Jan 5, 2023)

Knight said:


> mid 50's.  What's not to like about being a teen with  a good job, looked good, had 1954 Ford convertible.


Okay, @Knight ... the picture your words just painted included rolled up white t-shirt sleeve with a pack of cigarettes in the sleeve.  Pretty close or just stereotype?


----------



## 1955 (Jan 5, 2023)

Yeah, the 70's. I don't really miss it because you can't be crazy your whole life.  At some point you have to straighten out and make a life for yourself but the 70's were wild & crazy!


----------



## Jules (Jan 5, 2023)

Best decade/ten years.  Mid 2000s.  Retired early, moved and travelling.  Very few worries.  As much as I loved the first years when I moved out of home there was much that I didn’t.


----------



## squatting dog (Jan 5, 2023)

CallMeKate said:


> Okay, @Knight ... the picture your words just painted included rolled up white t-shirt sleeve with a pack of cigarettes in the sleeve.  Pretty close or just stereotype?


----------



## Disgustedman (Jan 5, 2023)

Remember the good old 1980's
When things were so uncomplicated
I wish I could go back there again
And everything could be the same

"Ticket to the Moon" (ELO)

From 21-30 (1981-1990) it was succinctly like David Lee Roth said "A decade long wet t-shirt party" Reno, Vegas, Reno, Vegas, Reno, 5,000 mile two-week trip to see relatives with niece along. (She was 7 then in 1986)

My God, Mom bought a 1985 Ford Escort L. That little thing with only 4 cyl did that trip on $200 in gas. That was one car Ford made I actually liked.


----------



## MikeyDude (Jan 5, 2023)

For me it's the 60s. I was a child - Things felt more innocent and there was so much promise to life. And it was before the really bad stuff happened in my life.


----------



## win231 (Jan 5, 2023)

The 60's.


----------



## chic (Jan 6, 2023)

I liked what little I remember of the 1950's because I was born in that decade, so there isn't much. But, I LOVED the sixties. The music and art were great and so many people were free spirits doing what they wanted to do in their lives instead of what they were dictated to do. There was much more unity amongst people then which made the fabric of society less tense than it is now. There was less selfishness also. People seemed more focused on their higher nature than they became in subsequent decades.


----------



## Fyrefox (Jan 6, 2023)

For me, the 1970’s and 1980’s were my prime time.  I was young then, had plenty of energy, and was supported and appreciated at work, where people always had each other’s back, and the atmosphere was that of an extended family.  A superior would actually call me off hours when he went someplace to see if I wanted to go along!  Nowadays, the management mentality  seems to view people as disposable commodities, and if you aren’t visibly suffering, then you aren’t working hard enough…


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 6, 2023)

It's easy for me to say the 70s because I was in the transition from being a kid to a teenager but I'm not sure if it had been fun if I had been an adult considering all the political and economic turmoil. But it was a fun decade as a kid. Overall though I would say the 90s. Things just seemed to click in  place for me then.


----------



## Pappy (Sunday at 8:14 AM)

Late 40s and 1950s. We had good clean comedy shows like this on our 3 channel tv.


----------



## Aunt Mavis (Sunday at 8:18 AM)

The 70’s. I had a great run from age 2 and 1/2 to 12 and 1/2. I got chickies, played sports and jumped my bike and Big Wheel a lot. Yeah, easily the 70’s.


----------



## Pepper (Sunday at 8:52 AM)

Aunt Mavis said:


> The 70’s. I had a great run from age 2 and 1/2 to 12 and 1/2. I got chickies, played sports and jumped my bike and Big Wheel a lot. Yeah, easily the 70’s.


Were you one of those children conceived at Woodstock?


----------



## Aunt Mavis (Sunday at 11:14 AM)

Pepper said:


> Were you one of those children conceived at Woodstock?


Nah, I was adopted.


----------



## squatting dog (Sunday at 2:53 PM)




----------



## Tempsontime65 (Monday at 2:45 PM)

The Sixties of course!!


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Wednesday at 8:52 PM)

I thought about which decade I missed. And for every good thing about a time, there was something that sucked. I think it was when I could 'do it'. If the room needed painting, I could do it. The car needed fixing; I could do it. If I wanted to go camping for a weekend, I could do it. It didn't matter what, I could do it. Now, today, there's a lot I can't do. Age and disease have seen to that. So I miss the days when I could just do it.


----------



## palides2021 (Wednesday at 9:01 PM)

Gary O' said:


> Oh yeah
> 
> The '50s
> 
> ...


What a gift you have, @Gary O' in telling your stories! This one was particularly touching. I liked the cake and beans image. Also, when you rode your trike around the house, and the painting of the collie, and the photos you provided, etc. Keep writing!


----------



## palides2021 (Wednesday at 9:17 PM)

I think the 90s has been my favorite time. That is when I met my husband and married (second time). I was healthy, and we enjoyed life and traveled a lot. He treated me special, and I felt on top of the world. Many people in my family were still alive in the 90s, including my father, my in-laws, a nephew, some aunts and uncles, etc. Also, some friends were still alive then. Sometimes I will gaze upon the photo of my son's baptism in 2001, and the majority of the people in that photo are now gone.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Wednesday at 9:21 PM)

The next one. I haven't been there _yet_ but these other ones, people are just too self absorbed, so I'll take my chances.

Sherlock


----------



## multimodAL (Wednesday at 9:22 PM)

i missed the 1920's... like by a mile


----------



## Teacher Terry (Wednesday at 11:28 PM)

*My best years were 1997-2110. My kids were launched, I divorced and moved to the west for a job and met my third husband. We traveled and had a great time.  It was a free happy time. *


----------



## PamfromTx (Thursday at 3:19 AM)

The 1970s


----------



## Been There (Thursday at 6:11 AM)

The ‘80’s for me. Graduated college and moved onto Pensacola to start my career. The music was good and so were the ladies. A lot of women in Pensacola. .


----------



## SeniorBen (Thursday at 8:34 AM)

Teacher Terry said:


> *My best years were 1997-2110. My kids were launched, I divorced and moved to the west for a job and met my third husband. We traveled and had a great time.  It was a free happy time. *


Time traveled?


----------



## Teacher Terry (Thursday at 8:44 AM)

SeniorBen said:


> Time traveled?


Oops 2010 I meant .


----------



## hollydolly (Thursday at 8:52 AM)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I thought about which decade I missed. And for every good thing about a time, there was something that sucked. I think it was when I could 'do it'. If the room needed painting, I could do it. The car needed fixing; I could do it. If I wanted to go camping for a weekend, I could do it. It didn't matter what, I could do it. Now, today, there's a lot I can't do. Age and disease have seen to that. So I miss the days when I could just do it.


yes..that's got to suck..for sure !


----------



## hollydolly (Thursday at 8:54 AM)

Teacher Terry said:


> *My best years were 1997-2110. My kids were launched, I divorced and moved to the west for a job and met my third husband. We traveled and had a great time.  It was a free happy time. *


2110...?.. you really did launch your kids far didn't you?


----------



## Georgiagranny (Thursday at 10:43 AM)

Hm. Hard to decide. I liked the ones with music lyrics that could be understood, with clothes that were tidy and before Madonna made underwear as outerwear fashionable, the ones when the TV was turned off and the family sat down to dinner together. You know, when we behaved as though other people mattered.

Or was life never like that? Did I imagine it?


----------



## hollydolly (Thursday at 11:04 AM)

Georgiagranny said:


> Hm. Hard to decide. I liked the ones with music lyrics that could be understood, with clothes that were tidy and before Madonna made underwear as outerwear fashionable, the ones when the TV was turned off and the family sat down to dinner together. You know, when we behaved as though other people mattered.
> 
> Or was life never like that? Did I imagine it?


It certainly was like that.. and not in the distant past either.. All the time my daughter was still growing up we did all those things..


----------

